# Der Chaosraid mit Gammelgear!



## MrPhoenix (26. Mai 2009)

Yo Dude! Du bist die leet Bitch mit Ubergear und einem Epeen von hier bis Mallorca?
Dann verpiss Dich. Keiner mag Dich. Du hast keine Freunde. Und Deine Eltern haben Dich nur adoptiert, weil ihnen das Tierheim keinen Hund geben wollte.

Der Rest sei herzlich willkommen, ein bißchen im Thread zu schmökern!

- Wer seid ihr denn? Haut ab.
Fu. Wir sind die einzige Gilde Gul'dans die es schafft, mit so 'nem Sauhaufen von Leuten überhaupt irgendwas in Ulduar down zu kriegen außer sich selbst am Trash.

- Ich bin aba Ally. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Problem, einfach alle Chars löschen und wechseln. Es ist nie zu spät, mit den coolen Kindern zu spielen. Wir sagen's auch keinem, daß Du bei <Ritterliche Allianz des heiligen Lichts der Verteidiger und Paladine der Rechtschaffenheit> warst. Natürlich standesgemäß in gebrochenem Latein.
Oder Englisch. Nur weil Deine Gilde <Ritters of Immortal> heißt, bedeutet das nicht, daß Du nicht cool sein kannst. Komm einfach Horde. Wir haben Coolness als Factionskill. (Außer Blutelfen. Das sind alles Schwutten.)

- Was habt ihr schon clear, Equip, BC-Erfolge, blah, blah, blah.
Näh Du, so nich'. Wir gehen in Gear nach Ulduar womit die ganzen l33tguilds nichtmal Heroics machen würden. Und wir kriegen Bosse down!
Wir raiden hart. Wir raiden schmutzig. Wir raiden kein ezmode sissy-style overequipped nobrain autoafk. Wir machen das oldskool. Zähigkeit, Ausdauer, Flexibilität, Innovativität, Improvisation und die gute, alte, harte Arbeit führen bei uns zum Erfolg. Nicht &#8222;SUCHEN 2 DD FÜR BURG HERO MIN T8 /W ME MIT SKILLUNG GIBT ARMORY GEARCHECK&#8220;.
Klar haben viele von uns Raiderfahrungen. Andere gar keine, wieder andere haben schon Molten Core geraidet als DU noch ein klebriger Fleck in Daddys Taschentuch warst. Aber das lassen wir uns nicht zwischen den Beinen runterhängen. Wer mit uns raiden will, kommt raiden weil er Spaß an Teamspielen hat und sich 'nen Ast freut, wenn Bowser down und die Prinzessin In Another Castle ist. Nicht, weil wir so krasse Säue sind, daß er unbedingt mitmachen muß.

- Okay, okay. Was braucht ihr denn noch? Ich bin loldmg geskillt!
Keine Sau braucht DDs. Skill auf nützlich um und wir reden nochmal darüb...ach nein, falsches Macro.
Prinzipiell nehmen wir alles. Sei Dir halt bewußt, daß DDs auf Bäumen wachsen und den Marktwert von Kehricht haben.
Aktuell haben wir einen Tank und Heiler verloren, die elenden RL-Faker, die. Wenn Du einen dieser Slots vollmachen könntest, wär das natürlich optimal. DDs sind auch nicht prinzipiell schlecht.
Alles in allem ist unser Ziel, wieder ein bißchen Speck zuzulegen, damit wir nicht mit einem oder zwei Randoms auffüllen müssen, nur weil ein paar kurzfristig ausfallen.
Unter'm Strich soll es darauf hinauslaufen, daß jeder alle drei, vier Wochen mal eine Leerrunde einlegt zugunsten des vorherigen Leerläufers. Damit hätten wir wieder einen satten Pool und einen unterbrechungsfreien Raid.
Dual Spec Heal/Tank/DD wär natürlich die Krönung. <3
Wirf einfach mal einen Blick zu www.sylvanas.org.

- Oh, cool. Also alles.
Na gut. Besonders cool wäre ein Bamhuhn*. Davon haben wir keines. Unser Teddy ist nämlich Eiche. Prinzipiell aber nehmen wir alles. Nur bitte verschont uns mit eurem Roflknight. Davon haben wir genug, um sie an die Säue zu verfüttern. Blizzard sollte Roflknights-Only-Instanzen machen. Da können sie dann im 40er Raid zergen. In 'nem kleinen Raid mit begrenzten Slots sechs davon mitzuschleppen hingegen ist recht unproduktiv. *g*
* Bamhuhn. Lies: Moonkin.

- Sonst noch was?
Nope, das war's.


- Gott sei Dank.
/hug


----------



## Belphega (26. Mai 2009)

wtf Oo

du erinnerst mich an ne tante von mir.


Rosi?


----------



## sympathisant (26. Mai 2009)

belphaga: du hast verwandte ... *kopfschüttel*

mrphoenix: zu spät ... mich kriegt ihr nicht mehr ...


----------



## MrPhoenix (17. August 2009)

*schubs*

elender RL-faker... *abstaub* noch dazu unser baum/bär... *wisch*


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

MrPhoenix schrieb:


> *schubs*
> elender RL-faker... *abstaub* noch dazu unser baum/bär... *wisch*


Also ich bin dafür, dass Du Deine Umgangssprache duch einen Rethorikkurs auffrischst.

Weiterhin plädiere ich mittlerweile für einen jährlich Eignungstest (Rechtschreibung/Ausdrucksweise etc ..) um sich in diesem oder anderen Foren mitteilen zu dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Mosh (17. August 2009)

Irgendwie unterhaltsam zu lesen. Auch wenn ich mir überhaupt gar nicht vorstellen kann, in was für eine Gruppe man dort kommen würde. Wenn dort alle so drauf sind wie der TE, könnte es unterhaltsam, aber auch anstrengend werden. 

Naja, so oder so: Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hoggi (18. August 2009)

Ich find euch spontan super! Das is wenigstens mal ne klare Ansage und ne Truppe, von der ich zwar nix weiss, die mich aber irgendwie an meine aus Classiczeiten erinnert.
Bei mir zu Hause aufm Realm bricht grad Alles irgendwie zusammen und ich orientiere mich neu. Sollte der Realmwechsel anstehen, steht ihr immo ganz oben
Würde sogar gut reinpassen: Erste Spec Tank, zweite immerhin Heal.
Hier maln Arsenal-Link, ob ich zu L33t bin =P
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...mp;n=Alphchiril

Grüße


----------



## MrPhoenix (20. August 2009)

huhu, mädels.

die gilde ist ... naja. neu. inzwischen auch schon wieder ein jahr alt. aber die meisten gründungsmember sind releasespieler. insofern können da schon ein paar classicwellen austreten, eventuell. das liegt an unserer oldskool l33tness.

moshs gedanke ist übrigens recht gut. soviel weiss man wirklich nicht drüber, und wären wirklich alle so wie der text, hät ich wahrscheinlich schon längst alle gekickt. *g*
zum glück gibts ja die gildenseite, auf der man ein wenig lurken kann um sich etwas einblick zu verschaffen. direktinteressierte können auch ingame in unserem allianzchannel rumhängen, zusammen mit den mitgliedern einer befreundeten gilde oder anderen typen, die einfach sympathisch und cool genug waren, um sie da rein einzuladen.

natürlich ist der allgemeine umgangston dennoch flapsiger als anderswo, auch wenn der werbetext hier das ganze recht überspitzt. ein bißchen verbaler langmut ist auf jeden fall hilfreich. *räusper*

hoggi, tank/heal ist natürlich toll! *g*
wirf bei lust und laune einfach mal 'nen blick in unser forum. wird irgendwas spruchreif, kannst du ja mal einen twink in unserem allianzchannel abstellen..

meh. arbeit ruft.
/wave


----------

